# Vintage Grill cloth



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a desire to refinish some vintage speakers and need some fresh grill cloth.

I found this website that has fender style gril cloth...I am ok with guitar cab style grill cloth because it often has the same look...I'm just looking for a better price than $15-$35/ linear yard

http://www.speakerbuildersupply.com/servlet/the-GRILL-CLOTH/Categories


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

http://loudspeakers.ca/ sells grill cloth and http://www.new-foam.com/fabric1.asp does also. I don't think you'll find cheaper prices then what you posted, especially for the vintage looking kind.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Parts Express has several types of grille cloth too, are any of these what your looking for?

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CAT_ID=48&ObjectGroup_ID=140


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.guitar-parts.com/content/estore_list.asp?category=95&catname=Grill+Cloth

Some vintage cloth here - $13-40 

Not sure if you will find vintage weave for much less... Keep in mind it is for 3 yard wide fabric so you are getting 3sq ft per running foot.

Only other option would be to check with a local guitar/ pro sound shop with repair services. They may have remnants laying around.


----------

